# Intel Boot Agent



## natecohen2k5 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me. I have recently been getting this error that when I try to start Windows a error will pop up say that the Intel Boot Agent has failed. I have no idea what the Intel Boot Agent is and wondering why it is stopping me from entering Windows. I tried to reformat but it just didn't do the trick. I recently resetted all my BIOS and it would work once in a while but it does go back to the error after. I was wondering if any of you can help me that would be awesome!

Error looks like this:

Intel Boot Agent Version 4.0.17

Copyright (c) 1997 - 2001, Intel Corporation

Intel Base-Code, PXE-2.0 (Build 083)

Copyright (c) 1997 - 2001, Intel Corporation

Client MAC ADDR: 00 03 47 DD 07 ED GUID: 603D2902 - E81D - B211 - 8000 - ACC46933AC65

PXE-E53: No Boot filename received

PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM.

Boot Failure: System Halted
thanks in advance


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Have you recently changed your network card?

Try downloading and installing the latest version


----------



## natecohen2k5 (Apr 16, 2005)

Ugh sorry I copied someone elses post who I thoght had the same error but here's the error I got when I try to boot the computer. I can't even get in to Windows...

Intel(R) Boot Agent Version 4.1.08
Copyright (C) 1997-2002, Intel Corporation

Intel Base-Code, PXE-2.1 (build 083)
Copyright (C) 1997-2002, Intel Corporation
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel Boot Agent.
Boot Failure: System Halted

Now I don't know what it means by Media test failure but I tried a different hard drive in the computer and different IDE wires and I know it's not the hard drive I also tried taking out the CD-RW drive completely with no success, is there a way I can just totally get rid of this Boot Agent because it's nothing but a pain and I know the hard drive is fine since I load windows off it all the time.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Have a read of this page


----------



## natecohen2k5 (Apr 16, 2005)

I finally got it but now I'm getting a
Boot Failure: System Halted
error message and it's saying I have no Hard Drive 
This damn thing was just working now all of a sudden it says it's not working I really really hope this hard drive isn't dead knowing this is the second one I bought! I don't understand I checked the jumpers can someone give me ANY help on this one!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome.


Try hooking it up the secondary IDE connector. Also be sure you have the jumer setting on the drive correct. Does the bios see the drive?


----------



## natecohen2k5 (Apr 16, 2005)

The BIOS doesn't even see the drive. But when I put it as secondary it sees the drive. Does this mean my port is probably dead on my motherboard?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Probably. Either that, or in the bios setup, you have the first IDE channel set to disabled.


----------



## natecohen2k5 (Apr 16, 2005)

I just was looking at my motherboard and when I looked at the ATX power it didn't look good. In one of the plugs there was a brown spot where the wire leads to in the plastic, I bet the power supply burnt it out.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Never heard of that happening. Possibly it would burn out whatever was connected to it, but since only the data cable goes to the IDE controller, I wouldn't think that could happen.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Looks suspiciously like there has been a short somewhere along the line. Have you got another power socket spare to try


----------



## natecohen2k5 (Apr 16, 2005)

no I don't have an extra wire, but I think I'm just going to buy another motherboard I found a motherboard on Pricewatch for $31.00 so I think I'll just do that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Give us an update when you get it.


----------



## TwinEdge (May 13, 2005)

natecohen2k5 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me. I have recently been getting this error that when I try to start Windows a error will pop up say that the Intel Boot Agent has failed. I have no idea what the Intel Boot Agent is and wondering why it is stopping me from entering Windows. I tried to reformat but it just didn't do the trick. I recently resetted all my BIOS and it would work once in a while but it does go back to the error after. I was wondering if any of you can help me that would be awesome!
> 
> Error looks like this:
> 
> ...


i had the same problem,and i disabled the pxe in the bios...
it all started when i installed a an extra hard drive....try it...


----------



## SirFred (Jun 19, 2008)

natecohen2k5 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me. I have recently been getting this error that when I try to start Windows a error will pop up say that the Intel Boot Agent has failed. I have no idea what the Intel Boot Agent is and wondering why it is stopping me from entering Windows. I tried to reformat but it just didn't do the trick. I recently resetted all my BIOS and it would work once in a while but it does go back to the error after. I was wondering if any of you can help me that would be awesome!
> 
> Error looks like this:
> 
> ...


I cant say how to cure it yet, (working on it) but I can say what is causing it in my case.

I have an HP 7310 OfficeJet which was installed on USB and I had a problem after installation of a v-e-r-y--s-l-o-w boot up (like 4 minutes!)
if the printer was not switched on.

I have now put the printer on my LAN and yes, you've guessed it, I now get the above message (different MAC of course).

I hope this may point someone to a solution as HP are not very helpful).


----------

